# Whats the best way to relieve dog constipation?



## spottie (Feb 15, 2009)

So... I think there is something about the food that I give to my pit that makes her become constipated. I've tried giving her lots and lots of water. I've tried excersising her more. But, she still has trouble going. 

I'm a little hesitant to change up the type of food, because she has a very sensitive stomach and it is not uncommon for her to throw it up. Has anybody tried adding a bit of fiber to their diet? A friend of mine told me that it is safe to give dogs dietary fiber... kinda like you would add to your own diet, if you don't eat much fruits or veggies. 

I found an article that says that you can actually give them oat bran or similar whole grains. Seems kinda strange. Has anybody ever tried giving that to a pit? Is it safe to do?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

butter works, and so does pure pumpkin if you give enough


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

ty adding things to the dig food with probiotics some food have it but so does plain yogurt. Just add a heaping spoonfull once a day helps.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe you can find something here and always remember Google is your friend 

Treating constipation in dogs | DogTime

How To Help Dogs With Constipation | Small Dogs Paradise

Home Remedies For Dog Constipation


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If she has a sensative stomach I would stear clear of the grains.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would go to the store and get a tub of lard. You can heat it up and drizzle some over her food. Dan had a good idea with the yogurt but make sure you get the organic 7cultured kind.


----------

